# Anno 1503 unter Vista 64-bit hat Grafikprobleme im Spielmodus



## LiisaStyle (17. Oktober 2010)

Hey...
Ich hab Anno 1503 geschenk bekommen und wollte das natürlich gleich spielen.
Hab nen relativ neuen PC mit Windows Vista 64bit system.

Das Spiel hab ich gleich installiert und auch die neusten Patch runtergeladen und installiert und auch die Kompatiblität sowie den passenden DirectX hab ich eingestellt...

ICh kann das Spiel super starten..keine Probleme im Hauptmenü oder so..kann das Einführungsspiel starten und so...
Und wenn ich dann im Spiel bin..flackert am Rand rechts die Menüleiste kurz auf und ist dann ein schwarzes Feld...und jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr weiter was ich noch machen soll um da etwas dran zu ändern...

Kann mir dabei vielleicht jemand helfen?

Danke schonmal
LG Liisa

Mein Grafiktreiber ist auch auf dem neusten Stand...getsren erst aktualisiert..


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2010)

Sind denn ALLE treiber aktuell, auch Board, Sound usw. ? Was für eine Graifkkarte hast Du denn? Vielleicht schau auch mal, ob sich was ändert, wenn Du bei den Graifkdetails was anderes einstellst?


----------



## LiisaStyle (18. Oktober 2010)

Was für eine Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 4350 mit 512MB
Ich hab vesucht das Spiel in anderen Auflösungen und so zu spielen... hat aber nichts gebracht..

Die anderen Treiber hab ich noch nciht aktualisiert..das werd ich glaich mal machen Danke..


----------



## LiisaStyle (18. Oktober 2010)

Also die anderen Treiber sind jetzt auch alle aktualisiert..das hat aber ncihts gebracht..
trotzdem Danke..


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2010)

Eine AMD 4350 ist allerdings auch ziemlich schwach - vlt. hat es damit was zu tun?

Vlt stört auch irgendeine andere Software, die im Hintergrund läuft? Virenscanner, Firewall, Sidebar...?


----------



## LiisaStyle (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mir von Anno 1701 die Demo version geholt und die läuft einwandfrei...

ich teste mal die demo version von 1503 aus..ob da auch was zu sehen ist oder nicht..


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2010)

Ah, moment - anno *1503*?  Das ist ja schon was älter, vlt. liegt es daran. Starte es doch mal im Kompatibilitätsmodus für win XP, das geht so: such die exe-Datei für das Spiel, also Anno1503.exe oder so, im Ordner dem Du es installiert hast, dann Rechtsklick dadrauf und dort dann mal suchen nach "Kompatibilitätsmodus"


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Oktober 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Eine AMD 4350 ist allerdings auch ziemlich schwach - vlt. hat es damit was zu tun?
> 
> Vlt stört auch irgendeine andere Software, die im Hintergrund läuft? Virenscanner, Firewall, Sidebar...?


Hab mir auch gerade gedacht: HD 4350 zu Schwach für Anno 1503 xD
Hab dann aber deinen Kommi später gesehen.
BTT: Bei mir läuft Anno 1503 noch super, du musst einfach Rechtsklick auf die Exe und dann unter Eigenschaften bei Kompatibilitätsmodus Win XP auswählen


----------



## Papzt (19. Oktober 2010)

Sieht eher nach einem Problem mit der Auflösung aus


----------



## LiisaStyle (19. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Tips..
Das mit dem Kompatibilitätsmodus wusste ich schon und hab ich auch direkt gemacht, aber das hat auch nicht geholfen. mUnd an der Auflösung liegt es nicht...da habe ich wirklich alle Möglichkeiten ausprobiert..das Menü wird einfach nicht dauerhaft sichtbar.. 

Wenn die Grafikkarte zu schwach ist würde doch der Rest des Spieles genauso wenig funktionieren oder so..aber der Rest läuft ja sehr gut...


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2010)

Also, ich vermutue mal, dass das Spiel einfach so alt ist, dass die neue Hardware und die Treiber  damit nicht zurechtkommen... ^^  anno 1503 ist ja schon echt sehr alt, schon 8 Jahre oder so.

Vielleicht frag auch mal hier nach: AnnoZone - Die Seite der Extraklasse | Startseite


----------



## kassi (21. Oktober 2010)

Welche Auflösung hat denn dein Monitor und welche ist im Spiel eingestellt? Kann sein, dass es zu der Zeit noch keine 16:10 oder 16:9 Auflösungen gab und das Spiel deswegen so komisch aussieht.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2010)

kassi schrieb:


> Welche Auflösung hat denn dein Monitor und welche ist im Spiel eingestellt? Kann sein, dass es zu der Zeit noch keine 16:10 oder 16:9 Auflösungen gab und das Spiel deswegen so komisch aussieht.


 Es fehlt aber ja das ganze Menü. Einfach nur Balken L+R wären ja kein Problem.


----------



## LiisaStyle (26. Oktober 2010)

Auch wenn nichts geholfen hat..ich dank euch trotzdem allen für die Tipps..

Ich glaub ich versuch mir jetzt das neuste Anno zu besorgen..das wird wohl auch auf vista laufen..


----------

